# HP H221 SAS Controller - Dual Domain D2600



## devfaz (May 15, 2013)

Hi,

We just replaced our HP H411 with a HP H221, because we had freezes with H411. Our old setup was (of course) dual-domain with 2xHP D2600.

The new H221 is working (detected by MPS), but it detects >50 devices, because every device is detected twice.

Now I'm a bit confused and would be very pleased if somebody could give me some tips how to effectively set up ZFS to "simulate" some kind of dual-domain with this controller (H221 HBA).

Thanks a lot,

Fabian Zimmermann


----------



## mav@ (May 15, 2013)

May be I misunderstand the situation, but there is gmultipath to handle multiple pathes to the same disks, and ZFS can work well on top of it.


----------



## devfaz (May 15, 2013)

No, that's exactly what I'm looking for. I will take a look, thanks a lot.

Any further tips are welcome.


----------

